# Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio?



## 05gli2nv (Apr 23, 2005)

Do you guys think this car is going to be the next Cabrio, a feminine car


----------



## v-dub4221 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (05gli2nv)*

Nah. I would drive it. i think alo of other ppl would to. i think the first buyers would probably most likely women.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (v-dub4221)*

Or trophy wives. I'll drive it if it comes with 18's.


----------



## 04dubdave (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (Juaser)*

i am def buying one asap







love it


----------



## crazykidbig58 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (04dubdave)*

I like them, but I was thinking the same thing. Looks like a revised Cabby, with some go now.


----------



## mattofsmeg (Dec 3, 2003)

still waiting on the concept R to come out


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (mattofsmeg)*









Whos driving?


----------



## manxdaddy (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (mattofsmeg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattofsmeg* »_still waiting on the concept R to come out

Haven't you heard? The Concept R has been sh*t canned. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dichiee (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (manxdaddy)*

this would definitely replace my wife's cabby


----------



## zachary (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: (dichiee)*

um..... girls drive 3 series, mercedes, audi, porsche, 300zx, etc. who cares


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (v-dub4221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v-dub4221* »_Nah. I would drive it. i think alo of other ppl would to. i think the first buyers would probably most likely women.

I would drive it too. its a nice ****ing car!


----------



## vw12 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (Pifiu)*

i would definitely not mind being caught driving this car, especially with the cool factor of the roof.


----------



## mattofsmeg (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (manxdaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manxdaddy* »_Haven't you heard? The Concept R has been sh*t canned. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

crap! crap! crap! I really wanted one. It has everything i felt was missing in my corrado aka RWD


----------



## Liquid1.8T (Dec 20, 1999)

*Re: (manxdaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manxdaddy* »_
Haven't you heard? The Concept R has been sh*t canned. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

How do you know?


----------



## FLY-GTI1 (Dec 28, 1999)

*Re: (zachary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zachary* »_um..... girls drive 3 series, mercedes, audi, porsche, 300zx, etc. who cares









Insecure people care.


----------



## DubGeek (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (FLY-GTI1)*

I would definately drive this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (DubGeek)*

I'd drive one, especially with the snarly 3.2VR6 under the hood. Truth be told though, my wife is the one who's buying one, but you can bet I won't be embaressed to be seen driving it.


----------



## gobux (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (v-dub4221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v-dub4221* »_Nah. I would drive it. i think alo of other ppl would to. i think the first buyers would probably most likely women.

I would drive it as well.


----------



## 05gli2nv (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (zachary)*

true but guys dont drive cabrios unless they are u know!


----------



## rvenom (Jul 28, 2003)

this is gonna be both men and women cost lots more and It think its more like an audi vs VW, Im sure the price alone speaks for its self. How deep are your pockes I think is what it comes down to.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (05gli2nv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05gli2nv* »_true but guys dont drive cabrios unless they are u know!

Get over it. The Jetta was voted one of the top 10 Gay cars last year.


----------



## chirilla (Mar 31, 2004)

i would not mind if my wife gets it...


----------



## SLOW_97 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (manxdaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manxdaddy* »_
Haven't you heard? The Concept R has been sh*t canned. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Since when? Dr. Bernhard recently said its still happening and WILL be coming to NA. Unless this has changed...


----------



## patrickncvw (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (manxdaddy)*

a friend of mine was in germany and saw a concept r on the road...


----------



## akuska (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (05gli2nv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05gli2nv* »_Do you guys think this car is going to be the next Cabrio, a feminine car

I don't think so. The Cabrio was all show and no go (the base 115 hp 2.0 combined with the added weight of a convertible), and seemed to be designed as a "daddy's girl" car from the ground up. I think Edmunds called it the "ultimate expression of automotive femininity" (and then proceeded to give it a decent review, though). The EOS has a wide range of engine and suspension options, and should appeal to a wide range of drivers.
Plus, it still retains the clean looks of Volkswagens of recent past. The Cabrio had a "cute" look to it. The EOS has an elegant look, at least from the pictures. Finally, VW isn't dropping the Beetle convertible, so that gives them room to differentiate the EOS.
Having said all that, since women are involved in 80% of car purchases, appealing to the feminine side is good business. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by akuska at 9:19 PM 9-15-2005_


----------



## JoeJetta1.8T (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (05gli2nv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05gli2nv* »_Do you guys think this car is going to be the next Cabrio, a feminine car

I don't think so. I think what made the Cabrio a girl's car was it size -- a tiny cute convertible car. The EOS is 70.47in wide and 173.62in long -- a BIGGER car than my 2002 Jetta. I think it's gonna work for both sexes, just because it's a bigger car and has cool features. I'm thinking of buying one, but of course, I have to see it in person first to make sure it's not just an oversized Cabrio.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (JoeJetta1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoeJetta1.8T* »_
I don't think so. I think what made the Cabrio a girl's car was it size -- a tiny cute convertible car. The EOS is 70.47in wide and 173.62in long -- a BIGGER car than my 2002 Jetta. I think it's gonna work for both sexes, just because it's a bigger car and has cool features. I'm thinking of buying one, but of course, I have to see it in person first to make sure it's not just an oversized Cabrio.









The Cabrio was a girl car to me because VW never saw fit to experiment with putting a powerful engine in it...(typically girls do not care what engine their car has...at least not as much as guys do)...I always liked the Cabrio because it was a convertible, but never considered buying one because it lacked power...


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_The Cabrio was a girl car to me because VW never saw fit to experiment with putting a powerful engine in it...(typically girls do not care what engine their car has...at least not as much as guys do)...I always liked the Cabrio because it was a convertible, but never considered buying one because it lacked power...

Exactly. My wife loves the Cabrio because of the way it looks and because its a convertible. She never cared that it was packing the 2.slow (though now she's spoiled by her 1.8T GTI,) which is the exact reason I never considered one, even though I love the way they look. Had they stuffed a VR6 in one (from the factory) with a manual, I would be more than tempted.


----------



## n19811978 (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (Professor Gascan)*

Girls' cars don't come with 2.0Ts and VR6's!!! I want one of these when they come out!!!
-Nick-


----------



## 05gli2nv (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*

trust i love the car, i was just wondering what you guys think of it.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (05gli2nv)*

Easy answer.... If a girl buys it, yep its a girls car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But if a guy buys one its definatly a guys car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It can go either way


----------



## Spirit VW (Sep 12, 2003)

I'd buy an Eos. I'd have bought a Cabrio too, though, especially an old one. Never thought of them as a "girl's car," and I'm not "u know."


----------



## number9ine (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (05gli2nv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05gli2nv* »_true but guys dont drive cabrios unless they are u know!

They are... what? secure in their manhood? Not worried about the jock posturing of other men who are far too concerned with what a dude is driving in the first place? Hmm.
Having owned 2 Cabrio's, 2 New Beetles, a Jetta or three and a Boxster (all considered "chick" cars), I can tell you what I know, which is that women LOVE men who drive these cars. And I, for one, love 'em back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My GTI and Corrado only attracted revs from the idiot pushing the Civic or Mustang one lane over. Who needs that ish?
Cabrios _are_ for chicks. Chicks in the driver seat--sure, why not. Not to mention the passenger seat, the backseat, the hood, the rollbar, the trunklid and the rear quarter. Secure your manhood and go put a deposit on this lovely machine.










_Modified by number9ine at 12:47 AM 9-17-2005_


----------



## stompy (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (SLOW_97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLOW_97* »_
Since when? Dr. Bernhard recently said its still happening and WILL be coming to NA. Unless this has changed...









It has..... In a live webcast len hunt did a few days ago he said the concept R is no longer.


----------



## 337tizzle (Jun 6, 2004)

i think its going to be awesome and i think im getting it


----------



## GolfGLSGirl (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (sinister337)*

a lot of insecure males on the vortex I see.
what a ridiculous thread.


----------



## maushaus (Mar 25, 2003)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (05gli2nv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05gli2nv* »_Do you guys think this car is going to be the next Cabrio, a feminine car








oh please...here we go again.


----------



## akuska (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: (GolfGLSGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfGLSGirl* »_a lot of insecure males on the vortex I see.
what a ridiculous thread.

Regardless, if this represents the attitude of potential VW buyers, it's something VW and their new marketing firm will need to consider. Sometimes for strange reasons, cars get associated with particular demographic groups. Whether deserved or not, the old Cabrio had a reputation as a "chick car," probably because of its weight and underpowered engine.
VW needs a few hits. The new Jetta was a bit of a dud until gas prices skyrocketed and led to shortages of the TDI. The jury's still out on the GLI and new Passat. VW will need to ensure that the Eos appeals to a wider audience than the old Cabrio.


----------



## PetrBrno (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (akuska)*

I'd also like to add that not everyone shares the view that a powerful engine=man's car & weaker engine=girl's car.
If so, then I believe you're calling most European cars, girl cars or gay cars (1.0L, 1.6L, etc.)







Which I assure you they're not having driven over there quite frequently.
On the subject of EOS, I can't wait. I just sold my 2000 Cabrio and loved it but I agree they definitely needed more power options with that particular car's Power/Weight! Oh and the hardtop hopefully won't leak like the Cabrio's clothtop!


----------



## BetterByDesign (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (zachary)*

Car design plays a big factor in which sex buys a car; and is considered by the manufacturer's during the design stages. Its not like a car is _just put out there _and they wait and see what happens... 
Men generally prefer straight lines and women generally prefer curves/round lines. IMO, the EOS looks like it is intended more towards females. When you are designing for a non-family market, such as the EOS, you have to lean more towards one sex. 
Volvo in fact, has spent a ton of money on their female oriented concept car.


----------



## OoVWoO (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (manxdaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manxdaddy* »_
Haven't you heard? The Concept R has been sh*t canned. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

God, I hope so. I hated the venetian blinds they strapped in the grille and bumper, it just like a ***-look GTi








And yeah, this car looks like something that'd be dubbed a "hairdressers' car" across the pond


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (OoVWoO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OoVWoO* »_
God, I hope so. I hated the venetian blinds they strapped in the grille and bumper, it just like a ***-look GTi








And yeah, this car looks like something that'd be dubbed a "hairdressers' car" across the pond

















This is the Concept R 








it doesn't look like the GTI..
you are maybe thinking this..








MKV Golf R32...this hasn't been canned, but it isn't coming to the U.S. the R36 will...


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (OoVWoO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OoVWoO* »_
And yeah, this car looks like something that'd be dubbed a "hairdressers' car" across the pond









I am so glad that not all men are so insecure in their masculinity that they feel their car defines their sexuality.....(hint: it doesnt)
And for the record, in case you dont get it yet....a car that appeals to women attracts women, if that is what you like. They'll really respond to it. 
So-called masculine cars will not....unless that is what you are wanting








The Eos strikes me as more of a neuter-gender car anyways


----------



## nlap5000 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: (mattofsmeg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattofsmeg* »_still waiting on the concept R to come out

x2


----------



## OoVWoO (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (kuklaki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kuklaki* »_
I am so glad that not all men are so insecure in their masculinity that they feel their car defines their sexuality.....(hint: it doesnt)
And for the record, in case you dont get it yet....a car that appeals to women attracts women, if that is what you like. They'll really respond to it. 
So-called masculine cars will not....unless that is what you are wanting








The Eos strikes me as more of a neuter-gender car anyways 

I agree the car seems more in tune towards a female audience. But I strongly laugh at driving a car to get chicks. I drive my car because it supplies me with my daily commute, and my fun time on fun roads (or road coarses). I'd pick a car to purchase for a motorsport reason (which girls are largely not into, at least not hot ones







) over a girl-getting/eye-catching reason. My car gets more thumbs up from girls, however, than from guys. Until I talk about its' engine/drivetrain etc., then the girls tune out and ******* off, and the guys give it a second look.


----------



## CabbyCaKeS (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (05gli2nv)*

nah, i dont think it's a girl car. It looks redonk and I want one in black -1-
























_Modified by CabbyCaKeS at 3:21 PM 9-28-2005_


----------



## Little Joe (Apr 5, 2004)

If I had the money to be picky... I would drive it for sure... as long as it comes in black


----------



## 05gli2nv (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (zachary)*

but no straight guys drive cabrio's


----------



## VentoVR6Girl (May 16, 2000)

*Re: (05gli2nv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05gli2nv* »_but no straight guys drive cabrio's

Yes they do.
This is really a weird thread to me....I think different cars appeal to different people, no matter what sex those people are...its all just personal taste. I sit here and think about my friends who drive Volkswagens and I get the biggest variety back in my head....I drive a supercharged R32, I have a guy friend who is covered in tattoos who drives a Jetta wagon, my little sister drives a GTI with a nice lopey cam, my big tough dad drives an A2 Jetta.... none of this seem to fit everyones stereotypes, I'm sure some might like my moms new Beetle or my husbands big tubo 1.8T GTI but to me, these cars just all fit who they are and their personalities, not their sex or their sexual preference.
A car is a car, you spend the money each month on that payment and you should enjoy it for you, not because its the car that the world views that you are suppose to drive.


----------



## waterpumper (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (05gli2nv)*

BS man I loved my Cabrio


----------



## RydnShotgun (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (maushaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maushaus* »_







oh please...here we go again.

my thoughts exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *05gli2nv* »_but no straight guys drive cabrio's


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Gascan* »_
The Jetta was voted one of the top 10 Gay cars last year.


----------



## JohnTT (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (RydnShotgun)*

oh brother








Does it really matter who drives what?
As a gay man, I drive a Touareg....what does that mean?


----------



## Doedrums (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: (05gli2nv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05gli2nv* »_but no straight guys drive cabrio's

I do. I also have a R32 and a Corrado SLC. So freakin' what. I had a Rabbit Convertable in college. What does that mean. I must be confused about who I am.







IT IS JUST A CAR. Drive what you like. It is your money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (sinister337)*

in this videothey show the guy driving it for a split second at the end.
http://www.supercars.de/html/r...k=373


----------



## CSmith (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (05gli2nv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05gli2nv* »_Do you guys think this car is going to be the next Cabrio, a feminine car

Yes.


----------



## mattofsmeg (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (gizmopop)*



gizmopop said:


> This is the Concept R
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mpaque (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: (sinister337)*

Miata, Fiero, Cabrio, Convertible Beatle...... now those are girl cars. The Eos looks like it could easily go either way. I'll be seriously looking at one when they come out.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (number9ine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *number9ine* »_
They are... what? secure in their manhood? Not worried about the jock posturing of other men who are far too concerned with what a dude is driving in the first place? Hmm.
Having owned 2 Cabrio's, 2 New Beetles, a Jetta or three and a Boxster (all considered "chick" cars), I can tell you what I know, which is that women LOVE men who drive these cars. And I, for one, love 'em back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My GTI and Corrado only attracted revs from the idiot pushing the Civic or Mustang one lane over. Who needs that ish?
Cabrios _are_ for chicks. Chicks in the driver seat--sure, why not. Not to mention the passenger seat, the backseat, the hood, the rollbar, the trunklid and the rear quarter. Secure your manhood and go put a deposit on this lovely machine.









_Modified by number9ine at 12:47 AM 9-17-2005_

Well said!


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (mattofsmeg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattofsmeg* »_


gizmopop said:


> .






gizmopop said:


> * Man I hope if this happens here, They keep it under 40...***


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

That concept R looks SiCk! When is it suppose to come out to the us? And when is the R36 suppose to come out to the us?


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (05gli2nv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05gli2nv* »_but no straight guys drive cabrio's

That's what all the insecure guys say, just before their GF/wife gets out of their car and into mine......
Topless _IS_ better
Spend less time over-compensating, and more time listening. You would be amazed at the response.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: (DaddyOfPayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaddyOfPayton* »_
That's what all the insecure guys say, just before their GF/wife gets out of their car and into mine......
Topless _IS_ better
Spend less time over-compensating, and more time listening. You would be amazed at the response.


So true!! All the females love my "cute" car


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (JohnTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnTT* »_oh brother








Does it really matter who drives what?
As a gay man, I drive a Touareg....what does that mean?









it means you drive a VERY nice SUV, that's what it means.
just because I drive a Jetta, does that make me gay? no. i was gay before I bought a Jetta. my partner drives a GTI. is that okay? nobody says a GTI is a gay man's car. i've got straight friends who drive Jettas. I've got gay friends who drive Passats. 
*WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE OF SOMEONE'S SEXUALITY AND THE VOLKSWAGEN THEY DRIVE??







*
my Jetta is my FIFTH vw. i've had 3 Jettas, a Jetta Wagon, and a GTI. and my next volkswagen will probably be... an Eos









_Quote, originally posted by *Doedrums* »_
Drive what you like. It is your money.


----------



## TreeWhalloper (Nov 13, 2004)

girls car imo. -the end


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

^i guess it is possible for peoples opinions to be wrong


----------



## phaetonmeister (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (g60vwr)*

Trust me Guys and Gals.......The beautiful Concept R is coming.......
Code named GHIA......


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (phaetonmeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaetonmeister* »_Trust me Guys and Gals.......The beautiful Concept R is coming.......
Code named GHIA......























and your source is........???
last most of us heard, the concept R is on the shelf right next to the new retro microbus. collecting dust.


----------



## DUBBINandLOVIN (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (04dubdave)*

cabrio isint a girls car, you just dont have the man hood to rock one.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (DUBBINandLOVIN)*

I think its futile to debate weather the Eos is a chick car, there's a plie of guys very much interested in these forums...as if I even need to point that out. I'm personally hoping the Eos will be a MILF magnet, and I know you are too.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Dont go knockin the Cabby's just cause your hotdog is a little on the smaller side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32ManiaK (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (VW PAUL)*








what a beautiful car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20th875 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (MK3maniac)*

Correct. A beautiful car. However, it got deleted in favor of the Eos. VW is apparently not listening.
Yes, the Eos is a chick car. It'll sell to the guys who just want to drive a new car, and chicks did I mention? But it won't sell to the guys who want a fun sporty car. Maybe if VW were listening, they would sell a version with a body kit, reasonably-sized wheels, and a great engine/tranny combo. This might make the car more aggressive looking and fun to drive. But then again, I',m a bit optimistic. VW, are you listening? I hope so.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (20th875)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_Correct. A beautiful car. However, it got deleted in favor of the Eos. VW is apparently not listening.
Yes, the Eos is a chick car. It'll sell to the guys who just want to drive a new car, and chicks did I mention? But it won't sell to the guys who want a fun sporty car. Maybe if VW were listening, they would sell a version with a body kit, reasonably-sized wheels, and a great engine/tranny combo. This might make the car more aggressive looking and fun to drive. But then again, I',m a bit optimistic. VW, are you listening? I hope so.









I think both the Eos and Concept R are amazing looking cars. At the same time they are very different cars. The Concept R is a 2 seat roadster with very aggressive styling and a soft top. The EOS is a 4 seat, more conservative looking hardtop convertible. 
I am VERY excited for the EOS and have already contacted my local VW dealership about puchasing one. They have already been allocated 15 of them and told me they should know what options the cars have sometime in January after the L.A. Auto Show! I'll keep everyone updated with what the dealer tells me. I plan on putting a deposit down as soon as I can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It will be my first VW








Don't get me wrong, girls will love the car, however, I don't think it is a "girls car".


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:02 PM 12-26-2005_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (20th875)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_Correct. A beautiful car. However, it got deleted in favor of the Eos. VW is apparently not listening.


I wouldn't say it got deleted in favor of the Eos as they are 2 different cars, one is FWD 4 seat hardtop, the other is RWD mid engine 2 seat ragtop...and there is room for both in VWs lineup...look at other German makes, Audi has the TT vert and the A4 vert, BMW has the Z4, the 3 series vert, and the 6 series vert, MB has the CLK, the SLK, the SL. 
VW still has a chance to make things right, they keep spouting out concept cars like the Eco Racer...








While this thing is front engine, is it still RWD, drop the Concept R body on it and sell a bunch of them.

_Quote, originally posted by *20th875* »_ Yes, the Eos is a chick car. It'll sell to the guys who just want to drive a new car, and chicks did I mention? But it won't sell to the guys who want a fun sporty car. Maybe if VW were listening, they would sell a version with a body kit, reasonably-sized wheels, and a great engine/tranny combo. This might make the car more aggressive looking and fun to drive. But then again, I',m a bit optimistic. VW, are you listening? I hope so.









In my case I have the R32 for sporty driving needs, but the Eos is really gender neutral, it appeals to both males and females....
as for the other stuff, I'm sure there will be aftermarket body kits from the likes of ABT Oettinger etc...wheels can be replaced by the owner.
I'm not sure why you're complaining about the engine/tranny, the base engine we should be getting is the 2.0T with either six speed manual/DSG optional...that engine can be chipped to get 250 hp and 300 torque...and the top engine is either a 3.2 VR6 (no complaints from a current owner







) or a 3.6 VR6...both of which have intoxicating exhaust sounds...you won't care what the car looks like... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Galvatron (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: Is this going to be a girls car like the cabrio? (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_Dont go knockin the Cabby's just cause your hotdog is a little on the smaller side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

You cant compare the cabrio with the EOS. The only thing they have in common is they are both convertibles. Did the cabrio come with a VR6? Did it have BALLS? no it didnt. IF the eos only came with a 2.5 and thats it yeah its a Chick car. But come on 3.2 VR6 or even the 2.0T. Now regarding looks i guess its a chick car because im sure girls think its cute.. but if i cared about that i wouldnt have gotten my GLI.
JT


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

Looks much better than the Cabrio. I know I will be getting one for the wife, but I won't mind getting up first and leaving her with the new GTI.


----------

